# Racing at Mike's this weekend?



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody racing at Mike's this weekend?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

I may try to go....if I get the new car done in time.


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

I will be there if I get my ESC back from Tekin.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I wasn't planning on it, but I can always change my plans.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You got your truck finished Guff? 

Come bang Slash's with me!!!


Will....what's the new car?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

and Julio, still no ESC yet!?!?!?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> You got your truck finished Guff?
> 
> Come bang Slash's with me!!!
> 
> Will....what's the new car?


It's going together tonight (it's all apart now), but I still don't have batts so it'll be next month before it's ready to rock n roll.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what batteries did you decide on?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

guff I need a rematch. lol


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

smiley you coming. I need a rematch with you also.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I will be there!!


----------



## LowBoost (Apr 4, 2009)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> and Julio, still no ESC yet!?!?!?


Actually the ESC arrived two weeks after it smoked. I installed it and everything seemed OK, but as soon as the truck was put on the track, it smoked again. I took my son's Tekin combo (new in box) and installed it. 
It worked perfectly, so it is definitely not a "dumb user install" :rotfl:

This time I sent the ESC and motor back to Tekin. Waiting for them to come back from repair shop.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Mark, won't be long before your asking me for a rematch


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

lol, yea right


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I want a rematch with all of you


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

He is alive.
I though u quit


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Not I. The buggy engine blew.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll challenge all of you fools just to see if you will show up!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Are the soft AKA city blocks working as well as the Bowtie M3's out there now? Within 15 minutes of running there at the last race, all the center lugs were ripped off of a brand new set of M3's. Hoping the AKA's will last longer and be as sticky........anybody made that same switch?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Bowties are still faster,
but you might not notice the difference. jk


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks mark.....appreciate that!!!!

do the AKA's softs last longer than one race out there?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

AKA I Beams are a very similar pattern to bowties.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

is it the tread pattern or the compound that helps the Bowtie M3's do a little better? I was under the impression that City Blocks were the better choice for Mike's.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Will....what's the new car?[/quote]

mbx6-e


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Will....what's the new car?[/quote]
???????
lol


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I would try a soft set of Grid Irons, they should be ideal for that track. i have a medium set and they do fine. AKA softs lasting a race or a race day. They wear pretty well. City Block softs I say would last a day and a half out there. It will wear down to the larger lugs.

My plan is to get a set of M3 Calibers for out there. I like the mediums they handle pretty well. I think the M3s will stick a little better though. I will also get a soft set of Grid Irons to compare against the Calis though.

If you stay on the groove Grid Irons is the way to go. It should last longer than the City Blocks. The little lugs on top wear too fast for out there to me. I didn't see much help having the extra pins getting off the line with them either.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

M2 bowties are not much slower than M3's, maybe 1/2 a second a lap. I turned if I remember correctly the 3rd or 4th fastest expert single lap time on M2 bowties, the fastest I think was M3 bowties or soft grid irons and the time difference was only maybe .3 or .4 seconds different.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

AKA Soft gridirons do not last at all at Mike's. The center lugs on a proline M3 bowtie rip off, but AKA soft i-beams never rip off they just wear down.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what time will the track be open in the morning? I haven't been back for a club race since Phil came back and I don't know what time he's been opening up.


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

opens at 8, racing starts at 11


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

talked to Phil this morning and everything is good and ready to go.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, while I'm thinking about it...the face of the jump in front of the drivers stand needs some work. The hole in the face of it is now pretty bad, I found it hard to make that jump with the slash.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Oh, while I'm thinking about it...the face of the jump in front of the drivers stand needs some work. The hole in the face of it is now pretty bad, I found it hard to make that jump with the slash.


I had planed on fixing all the blowout's this past tues but we were short handed at the shop so it didn't happen it will have to wait till next week. I will be working on it today i'll see if i can fix the jump your talking about.:work:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks Phil, I'm really not one to complain about the track. IMO it's offroad and we all have the same obstacles, but last Sat I found it next to impossible to make that jump from any angle due to the size that hole had grown.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Pfft!! Guff, why are you always whining and complaining about EVERYTHING!!!?!?!?!?!? ;P


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

guff you won right. what is the problem? Jk


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> guff you won right. what is the problem? Jk


Seriously, the jump wasn't that bad during our race, in the last week it's gotten to be a big problem for the Slashes. To the point that I think it needs some attention.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I know I am just bitter about losing to you. lol


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Got the new MBX6 put together last night.......huh this morning. I plan to get the electrics in tonight and run tomorrow.

BIG THANKS to Mark "POKEY" Marrow for all the help!!!!!!!!!! I dont care what they say about you!

I will see you amigos tomorrow.

Will


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

if you are going to poke at me. spell it right MORROW. lol

Cant wait to see all of these new Mugens on the track. 
Looks like an aggressive track take over to me. 

sorry xray, and kyosho.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guff, try going to the outside, by pitlane. Perfectly smooth there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mark....I still need to drive yours. I have narrowed down my choices for a buggy next year to keeping my Xray or the Mugen.....only one left I have driven.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

u got it. see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> Guff, try going to the outside, by pitlane. Perfectly smooth there.


I did, but that has issues of it's own for a stock slash, I ended up trying to hit that spot every time to miss the crater.


----------



## JustinK (Jan 17, 2009)

Mark / Courtney are you just running Slash?Courtney Vaughan








Senior Member


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I am going to run my buggy 1st then maybe slash if guff shows up


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

CV, you'll love the Mugen.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Mark....I still need to drive yours. I have narrowed down my choices for a buggy next year to keeping my Xray or the Mugen.....only one left I have driven.


 I thought you were looking hard at the Tamiya. What happened there?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm still sold on the Tamiya if they can get their prices down to what they had planned them to be. Original street price was SUPPOSED to be $450-500, but they're more like $600-700. 

I still want one, but I ain't payin' Kyosho prices!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

what did you think about my mugen?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I'm still sold on the Tamiya if they can get their prices down to what they had planned them to be. Original street price was SUPPOSED to be $450-500, but they're more like $600-700.
> 
> I still want one, but I ain't payin' Kyosho prices!


The only cars your not paying close to $600 on are the RC8B, MBX6, D8, Z01B, and Hyper 9. Even your beloved 808 is $640.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Nik, you forget: when I buy a new (different) car, I buy TWO cars.....one to race and one to keep for parts and build up later in the season. 

so picking up ONE new Xray (when I already have a ton of parts) won't be a big issue, but pickup up TWO new (different)$650 cars would be!


----------

